
Programming languages aren’t a zero sum game - eplanit
https://m.signalvnoise.com/programming-languages-arent-a-zero-sum-game-5fe811f7b76e
======
zephyz
Too bad this as just a rant. There are some interesting statements to make
about programming language features that come from this title.

For example one can contrast languages that choose to have total type
inference at the price of some other features.

Typically Idris or Scala do not have complete type inference. But they have
other features instead (dependent types/subtyping) Those trade offs make it
feel like programming language features are a zero sum game where every
feature you choose to have in you language will limit another aspect of it.

------
flavio81
TL;DR: "I like Kotlin, it makes me happy, i know there are better languages
out there , but I don't give a sh..."

No, seriouslty. That's what the whole article is about.

